# Whats the hot fall turkey hunting tactic? Decoys? Calling?



## TwoDashNine (Nov 8, 2009)

*Have a tag to fill, I know in the spring guys say calling works best, but what about the Fall? Need to fill mine by Jan 10th*


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

My turkey hunting experience is limited, but I'd say spot and stalk would be your best bet for this time of year. Another option, find where they are feeding and sneak in to set up a few decoys and maybe a groun blind, and hope to get lucky.

Over Thanksgiving I found a little alfalfa patch where the turkeys were feeding in. I was hunting them with a bow so I went in the dark and set up 3 decoys and a blind. Damn things never came out of the coulee though. I could hear them, but they must have known something wasn't right. After my patience ran thin, for ****s and giggles, I tried a little calling, with no success.

Just find a deer hunters bait pile and sit by that.....


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

This is late but here are a few tactics to try.

1. Find a flock. Go in after them and scatter them. Then set up a few decoys and start calling. The flock will want to regroup back up. So use yelps and clucks. It has worked in the past for me.

2. The spot and stalk is ok. But again if you scatter them....set up and start calling. But if you spot and stalk....scout. Because the birds will typically have the same pattern in the fall. ie eat in the same field and go to the same roosting area.

3. With the advance scouting (like mentioned above) find the feeding area and sit it out. No decoys but light calling and then sit and wait. Find the roost area or the travel path ....light calling and sit and wait.

4. If you have two people hunting. Find the flock. One guy circle one end and the other guy circle the other end and get the flock inbetween. Then slowly work towards each other. The flock will run by one of the other.

Fall hunting is very different than spring. Because the birds don't respond to call the same. Also you are hunting more Flocked up birds. So more eyes and ears looking for danger.

Good luck and I hope you get one.


----------



## wtrfwl havoc (Dec 14, 2009)

Chuck Smith said:


> This is late but here are a few tactics to try.
> 
> 1. Find a flock. Go in after them and scatter them. Then set up a few decoys and start calling. The flock will want to regroup back up. So use yelps and clucks. It has worked in the past for me.
> 
> x2 on what chuck says


----------

